# Flatties and Fish Finders



## Hoffy (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I am considering buying a FF and weighing up whether I really want the extra clutter on the yak. With the pelagic season at its end, can anyone please advise whether a FF detects bottom dwelling half-buried flathead?

Regards
Hoffy


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Not that I've seen Hoffy.

I do reckon my flatty catch-rate has gone up though since I got the fish-finder. I have an Elite 4 DSI and being able to see a sandy bottom and weed patches definitely helps to target the right spots. Knowing the exact depth means I've always got the right lure tied to be bumping the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Punch is pretty on the money. You most likely won't pick up the fish but you'll be able to find the structure they love a lot easier.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWex5Fe8AACJfgAAQQecAEDYSmCA/79+gMAC6wRTxQyaNNAAaDQDQanqNNRqbaSaaMgGgGINTFNBoAGgAAB9RAhczVTA0cXpyhmv7IESdtMP6LBmSRZ+QCdbEeWqF11TxkSjS1wtRPAY5NIHSkDGFvTWfHvmYd2CSVE88JfvtVpE9jTMxRPKZGQBL4SShyW19iCyV9e2gWotBzB95ciEKQ+Wk9WXxdhimZsbgMwl25L1Xm/ERrEg0EjERIgmERGhdpB4bRlpjq38XckU4UJDseRXv


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

punchanello said:


> definitely helps to target the right spots


+ 1
It adds a whole new dimension to chasing lizards, with the sounder you can pickup the dropoffs and structure and match your lure to suit.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Strangest thing is that I tend to catch more fish when I don't use my sounder :shock: I only have a cheap little Lowrance X-4 fitted to the yak, mostly intended just to see the depth and bottom structure...there always seems to be fish symbols popping up left right and centre but I don't believe it is accurate. Probably sending out messages to the fish to stay away more than likely :lol:

I catch flathead without the use of the sounder all the time, just look for sandy drop-offs and channels with a bit of current. I also have luck fishing in around 2 - 3 foot of water where those 30 - 40 cm Squidgy smashers lurk. Good fun 

My next yak will probably be fitted with something a bit more decent, colour display and decent quality...know for reliability and results.


----------



## Hoffy (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you one and all. Just one further question: what side of the dropoffs do you find the flatties, deep of shallow?

Hoffy


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Hoffy said:


> Thank you one and all. Just one further question: what side of the dropoffs do you find the flatties, deep of shallow?
> 
> Hoffy


Usually the deep side. But it can depend on current and tide. The best thing to remember is that Flatties are ambush predators. So if there's a drop off near flats and the tide is dropping they'll be waiting to gobble up anything that is moving to deeper water. I've found the opposite when the tide is rising as well. Look for channels and patchy weedbeds.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Try searching for small creek mouths on the run out tide, been part of my success also  Flick soft plastic up the creek and work them down, if there is a flathead there he'll grab your lure for sure.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hoffy said:


> what side of the dropoffs do you find the flatties, deep of shallow?


It will really depend on the location and the tides. I fish some areas that are completely exposed at low tide with acres of sandy banks and you can clearly see where the flatties have been sitting and the what direction their facing, you can also see what structure they have been working, be it a drop off, a rock, a tree branch, a small gutter or a slight rise. Either way they are always in a spot that seems to give them an element of surprise for any thing passing by. In my opinion they generally face into the current, so if you were fishing an incoming tide with water coming up over a bank the flatties would position on the high side of the drop off at the right stage of the tide i.e. when there is enough water to provide them a level of cover they feel comfortable with, (bear in mind I have caught and disturbed flatties in ankle deep water at times. On the runout I would target the lower side of the drop offs, particularly when there is water on the high side and the bait is still flowing freely over the edge to escape the falling tide.

Good luck, hope you get into them.

Kev


----------

